# Brake cable stuck



## FlyingYeti (Mar 29, 2006)

About a mile into a morning ride for the first road bike ride this year, I got into a panicky situation with my rear brake lever stuck in place (could not pull in). After unsuccessfully trying to repair it on the side of the road, I ended up bring it back home with brake cable stuck in one place. I sprayed WD-40 and waited, but after two days it still did not release the cable. 

At least I isolated the problem with the cable somehow jammed solid in place just before it goes into brake at its adjuster. I wonder if sweat and grits followed the cable and while not riding it for a year (moved to a city not too ideal for road riding) it got stuck in place, any idea?. Well, do I have any option other than cutting and replacing the cable? This is an Ultegra brake with original cable...only 2,000 miles.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd replace the cable. By the time you futz around with it, you could've done it right.

Actually, I'd cut/ remove the cable, clean the housing and disassemble/ clean and reassemble the cable adjusting bolt unit. Apply a light lube to the threads and once assembled, lightly lube and run a new brake cable through the housing, ensuring smooth travel from shifter (or brake lever) to rear brake.

Of course, this assumes I understood the initial problem correctly.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Just replace it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rusted*



FlyingYeti said:


> About a mile into a morning ride for the first road bike ride this year, I got into a panicky situation with my rear brake lever stuck in place (could not pull in). After unsuccessfully trying to repair it on the side of the road, I ended up bring it back home with brake cable stuck in one place. I sprayed WD-40 and waited, but after two days it still did not release the cable.
> 
> At least I isolated the problem with the cable somehow jammed solid in place just before it goes into brake at its adjuster. I wonder if sweat and grits followed the cable and while not riding it for a year (moved to a city not too ideal for road riding) it got stuck in place, any idea?. Well, do I have any option other than cutting and replacing the cable? This is an Ultegra brake with original cable...only 2,000 miles.


Sounds like simple rust to me. Whether you can free it up is an open question; try some Liquid Wrench, Kroil, PB Blaster, etc. They are more effective than WD-40. If you can't get the cable to move with full force on the brake levers after applying (and letting soak) a penetrating oil, then you're done for. 

Even if you do free it up, both the casing and the cable are rusted, so even replacing or lubing the cable will not result in a completely smooth operation, and the rust may have compromized the casing. To have it rusted so badly that you can't move the cable with full lever force suggests it's REALLY rusted. It sounds like you should replace the cable and casing, and apply a little oil or light grease to the cable when you do the install to prevent rust formation in the future.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

This could be another solution to your problem that someone else on this board came up with and actually happened to me last week. The brake lever itself is not tight on the bar and it slipped down when you went into your panic situation and it therefore tightened the cable. That is why it won't release. Loosen the cable at the brake, move the lever back into position, tighten the lever back up and readjust the cable. 

As I said this happened to me on a my maiden voyage on my new build and at first couldn't figure out how my brakes would not release. I opened up the quick release to get to work and then remembered this little nugget from this board. When I rode home I could feel the brake moving on the bar. It was a quick fix when I got home. 

If this isn't your problem, cut away and replace.


----------

